# Bago City, ****** OCC



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello
Does anyone know, have any idea how many Australians or other Expats live in Bago City?
John


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

natbakinfo said:


> Hello
> Does anyone know, have any idea how many Australians or other Expats live in Bago City?
> John


It would not be traceable but there are a many expats that do live up there..


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

natbakinfo said:


> Hello
> Does anyone know, have any idea how many Australians or other Expats live in Bago City?
> John


NSO Publishes Regional Foreigner Data per Cenus but not per town.

Foreign Citizens in the Philippines (Results from the 2010 Census) | National Statistics Office

The specific data you are seeking can be obtained either at the NSO Field Office servicing the area you are interested National Statistics Office | Republic of the Philippines or at the BI office servicing the area you are interested in. Other Immigration Offices


----------

